# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  ActiveX Scripting Error on SSIS

## philcava

I'm getting the following error when executing an ActiveX script on SSIS using the PerlScript language...

Error at ActiveX Script Task [ActiveX Script Task]: Function not found.

Error at ActiveX Script Task: There were errors during task validation.

 (Microsoft.DataTransformationServices.VsIntegratio  n)

I have a simple print command running for testing, and it isn't recognized. Not sure if PerlScript engine is configured appropriately. I have ActivePerl installed and can run the script outside of SSIS. Not sure what the script task is looking for. Please help.

----------

